# Easton EC90 Cranks



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

I know they have a 24mm spindle but does anyone know if anything special is going on there or can I use a regular shimano external BB?


----------



## CippoForLife (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it is different...anyone?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

no, they're the same!


----------



## cadgeek (Jun 27, 2008)

*Easton EC90 cranks*

I installed the Easton EC90 Crankset in a Dura-Ace external Bottom Bracket last week. I've only put about 50 miles on it but I haven't had any issues other than a little creaking. Re tightened the pinch bolts to spec and it cleared right up. Everything seams to be working fine. :thumbsup:


----------

